# Do You Prefer Being Indoors or Outdoors?



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Choose which you can relate to most, even if you don't agree with everything in either of these two descriptions:

Are you always looking for a chance to get outside, whether it's to actually go and do something or just to hang out in the back yard or go for a jog or something? Do you just seem to feel more comfortable outside in the open air? Do you find yourself feeling bored, sluggish, unproductive, stifled, or stagnant when you're indoors all day? Would you rather hang out with friends somewhere other than one of your homes? Does getting outside feel more stimulating or make the day feel more satisfying? Do you get stir-crazy when you either can't go out or don't have anything to do to get you outside? Do you feel more physically healthy when you've spent time outside? Are you not too bothered by time spent in transit from one place to another because at least you're out and about and moving rather than sitting around with the same old scenery? Do you like to get dressed and put shoes on right away in the morning so you're ready to go outside even if you don't have anywhere you need to go immediately? Do you like to be able to open up windows and doors to bring the outside in, do you feel bottled up when trying to keep heating or air-conditioning inside? Are most of the things you enjoy doing out-doorsy sorts of activities? Do you enjoy cooking over a grill or fire outside or having picnics or eating on a back porch? Is having a spot to sit outside or have a garden important to you in a home?

OR

Do you not really think of going outside very often unless it's necessary to get somewhere else that's indoors or for occasional special activities like a friend's birthday barbecue? Do you usually feel more comfortable indoors even when the weather is nice out, and don't really see a reason to do something outside that can be done just as easily, or perhaps even more conveniently, inside? Do you find yourself feeling more distracted, more quickly worn out, overwhelmed, uncomfortable, or bored when you're doing things outside? Would you rather just hang out at your house with friends rather than going out somewhere? Do you usually feel more satisfied, productive, and focused when you're doing things indoors rather than running around outside? Do you tend to associate outdoor activities with things like getting sunburned or injured or general discomfort? Do you often feel like it's such a drag to have to go out for some reason, does the time traveling between here and there tend to feel like a boring blur, do most places seem too far to want to bother with, does getting in and out of the car feel like a chore? Do you prefer to wear comfy 'indoor' or 'pajama-like' clothes as much as possible and only change into less comfortable 'outdoor' or 'fashionable' clothes when necessary? Do you rarely think about opening windows and doors unless you don't have air-conditioning or the house stinks from something burning in the oven or something, so you don't really care if some windows or extra doors aren't really accessible to open? Are most of the things you enjoy doing indoor types of things? Are you not really into picnics and usually prefer to sit inside at restaurants? Do you not really feel a need for patio furniture?


----------



## d.coybunny (Feb 3, 2014)

I voted indoors because it usually has more choices- wifi, books, comfy chairs, beds for napping etc. 

However, I generally go with the one that has less people there at that point in time.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Too much indoors makes me feel boxed in and eventually depressed. I need to feel the wind on my face.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

I voted indoors. But I do feel the need to go out and walk. But usually the temperature is better indoors.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Depends. If it's above 85 Fahrenheit, then I'm staying in. But even if it's well below 10 Fahrenheit I wouldn't mind a hike.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

It's about 50/50 for me.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

For me it all depends on the weather. If it's too hot, or too cold I would rather be indoors. But a nice cool (but not too cold) temperature (ie. 10 - 15 degrees) is perfect and I love being out in that.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

INTJ here. If I'm alone or with a few I can trust, and in a natural environment, I prefer being outside. There's just something so serene and calm about a world plastered with green. 

Otherwise, I retreat to my evil loner cave.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP I like the outdoors especially if it's warm and the sky is blue with no clouds


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I prefer to be indoors most of the time. It's way too hot where I live to stay out for prolonged periods, unless there's a beach or water park around. Otherwise I'd most likely get out more.


----------



## rosetta bone (Jun 28, 2015)

I prefer to be indoors, right next to a shady window on a sunny day, feeling the wind on my skin. This is generally speaking, though. I find solace in the enclosed space of my own apartment. I have extremely sensitive eyes and don't handle bright light very well, so it encourages me to stay indoors more. With that said, I still adore the outdoors and couldn't live without frequent hikes, strolls, and swims. I recharge in a different sort of way outside. I'd say that in general, I recharge my heart indoors and my soul outdoors. Can't have one without the other.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Outdoors. I get anxious and depressed if I spend too much time indoors. If the weather is too cold, I still go for walks, to friends places ect. If it's too hot, it's the beach, or the river or under a shade.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

Depends on the weather and what I'm doing. But I guess I most of the time prefer being indoors.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I like being indoors but feel guilty about it after being in for too long like I should be out and not wasting the day. When it's raining though, nothing beats watching the rain outside with the window ajar, just so you can smell the rain but know you're all safe n dry. When I do go out though, it's nice being somewhere scenic like at a park or in an exciting city, smelling all the aromas, seeing the different fashions, checking stuff out, visiting new interesting places, like those full on days out. Walks out in the woods aswell, being in nature and even more vital is this considering how much technological our lives are.


----------



## Alexis89 (Apr 19, 2014)

I prefer to be indoors, but I have to go outside several times a day.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Wherever you go, there you are.
Location is overrated.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Outdoors in nature is my preference.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

IN. Unequivocally an indoors person.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoy being outside when the weather is good (i.e. mid 70s to the mid 90s, or for those of you that use Celsius, roughly 25-35). However, I hate being outside in the cold (50sF/15C or lower).


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I prefer being outdoors in a busy town. It doesn't matter if I'm with friends or alone. Though I hate cold so I don't go out as much in winter as in other seasons. I hate winter. It's pure pain and suffering in every way.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

I generally like being/staying inside. The only time it is acceptable to be outside is under a dark moon at 3 AM when little to no activity on the outside world is happening.
Oh, I'll go outside if it rains, too. It's an opportune time to take a walk, seeing as 95% of the general population would rather stay inside under those weather conditions.


----------

